# Pseudocreobotra ocellata



## yen_saw (Sep 27, 2007)

_P. Ocellata_ adult pair

Adult male







Adult female


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 27, 2007)

purty purty purty!!  How big do those get yen?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 27, 2007)

Not very big Adam, smaller than the _P. Wahlbergii _for sure. About 3.5 cm. but pretty nevertheless... yeah purty purty purty :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 27, 2007)

:shock: what do you mainly feed them? blue bottles?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 27, 2007)

House flies, blue bottles, and anything i can catch from the park.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 27, 2007)

wow...tiny tiny feeders!  still like i said before they are purty purty purty!!


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mantids you got there.


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 12, 2008)

My babies...


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 12, 2008)

2nd instar






30 x L4






L4


----------



## Mantida (Feb 12, 2008)

Ahaha Darkspeed, you are spoiling them!  

How many do you have left and what instar?


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 14, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Ahaha Darkspeed, you are spoiling them!  How many do you have left and what instar?


Only three remain of the original 8... all of them have molted once and one has molted twice. The ones that died never made it to the 1st molt after I got them from you. No explanation for the mortality... they just croaked.

The ones that made it through the 1st molt have done fine and are rather spoiled. The get 2 to 3 hydeis each a day, and are kept at 70% humidity &amp; 80 F. The one that has molted twice did so last night, and is a pretty beige color now. I'll post a pic as soon as I get my camera back from my wife.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 14, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> Only three remain of the original 8... all of them have molted once and one has molted twice. The ones that died never made it to the 1st molt after I got them from you. No explanation for the mortality... they just croaked.The ones that made it through the 1st molt have done fine and are rather spoiled. The get 2 to 3 hydeis each a day, and are kept at 70% humidity &amp; 80 F. The one that has molted twice did so last night, and is a pretty beige color now. I'll post a pic as soon as I get my camera back from my wife.


If you end up with 3 of the same gender and don't get a pair, I can always give you a couple of mine - I think I have around 9 L3-4's right now.


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 15, 2008)

Sounds great!! Thanks Mantida!


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is a few shots of my L-3....


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

darkspeed..that last one is great


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 15, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> darkspeed..that last one is great


Thanks Scott!


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 17, 2008)

Coming out of his skin...


----------



## Gurd (Feb 17, 2008)

well caught mate


----------



## andy hood (Feb 19, 2008)

beautifull pair of mantids yen


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Andy, that male must has long gone, but the female is still doing well as the other P. ocellata females in my culture. Very robust species and able to produce dozen of fertile oothecae so the males have done their deed.  

Yeah Darkspeed your spiny is really spoiled  You may want to use a net screen top instead of the plastic lid to improve ventilation.


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 19, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks Andy, that male must has long gone, but the female is still doing well as the other P. ocellata females in my culture. Very robust species and able to produce dozen of fertile oothecae so the males have done their deed.  Yeah Darkspeed your spiny is really spoiled  You may want to use a net screen top instead of the plastic lid to improve ventilation.


10 - 4

Thanks for the advice Yen!!


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 9, 2008)

"This is my first bluebottle and you cant have it!!"







Still spoiled... and now with screened tops. (underneath the mantis)


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is another... I just love those purple eyes!


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 14, 2008)

Here are some shots of "Blanco"

For some reason this guy didnt turn green and beige like the other two, but rather green, white and grey. I havent ever seen one this light colored...


----------

